# squirrel and rabbit recipes



## deerslayer7mm (Dec 14, 2006)

Does anyone have any recipes?Also, what meat should I take from them to use?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

(There's actually a 'recipes' forum on the main page, but I'll go ahead and put this here, anyway)

Well, for one thing, the meat you use should be...all of it. The only things I normally take off and bury with the entrails is the tail, which is mostly tendons, (especially on squirrels), the feet, and the head.

You didn't specify young or old squirrels, so I'll give you a good recipe for both.

As a general rule, young squirrels are more tender than older ones, this makes for slightly different cooking techniques. For example: never cook an old squirrel for a long time over charcoal.

Here's a recipe that works well for both old and young squirrels:

*Fox Squirrels and Dumplings*

Ingredients:

3 Fox Squirrels (or 5 gray squirrels)
1 hard-boiled chicken egg, sliced
flour
salt and black pepper
1/4 teaspoon red pepper flakes
2 bay leaves
water

Clean the squirrels, cut them into serving-size pieces, and put them into a pot along with the bay leaves and red pepper flakes. Cover with water and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat, cover, and simmer for 1 or 2 hours, or until tender. Remove the squirrel pieces, retaining the broth. Pull the meat from the bones, return it to the broth, and add some salt and pepper to taste. Simmer.

To make the dumplings, put 1 cup of water into a bowl and mix in flour until you have a stiff dough. Knead. Dust a suitable surface with flour, then rolll out the dough. Make it thin, about 1/8 inch. Cut the dough into strips. Bring the squirrel broth to a light boil, then drop the strips into it. Add the egg slices. Simmer for about 5 minutes. Serve hot. Serves 4-6.

Credit for this recipe goes to A.D. Livingston, from his "Complete Fish & Game Cookbook"

:sniper:


----------



## squirrelstalker7 (Dec 18, 2006)

Go to Cabelas.com and ini the articles they have some tasty recipes for squirrel and rabbit.


----------

